# Does your Golden howl?



## DogParentofOne (10 mo ago)

Is my Golden the only one who howls? I very very rarely hear him bark much, but howling is a whole different story 😂 😂

It’s the cutest thing ever haha


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Only in the morning first thing after we get up — usually once, but sometimes twice — telling me good morning, I guess. He’s done it since a puppy. Every once in a while I do it back and he cocks his head and then smiles.  As for barking, just to let me know something and usually just one or two alert barks.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

My 2nd one, Spencer, howled at the moon once when he was young and scared himself....none of the others have ever howled and if I howl at them they just give me the Look. I think they learned that from my wife......


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

I have only ever had a dog howl once, not a golden though, and it was brought on by a Fire engine sound, and boy was he ever surprised !!!  I said What was that ???? And he had that WHAT WAS THAT ??  look on his face, pretty sure he didn't know he made that sound.
It's a bit surprising, since we hear coyotes howl almost every night and none of the dogs we had here seemed to be interested in joining in.


----------



## LittleGoldenofthePrairie (Dec 14, 2021)

If I didn’t know Linnea’s heritage already I’d think she’s part husky🤣 she howled when she doesn’t get her way or when she’s been banned to the crate for nap🤦🏼‍♀️


----------



## GoldenGirlMinnie (Jan 23, 2020)

Yup, howls along to sirens (including TV sirens)! I could stop it easily enough but I think it's very cute.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

Once in a while if we are messing with him he will let out a howl.. pretty cute,.


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

Whines like a baby if he can't follow me (the whole family tells me) ...and "woo woos" often (greeting with toy in mouth, body wagging)...but have not heard him howl!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Rion05 said:


> Whines like a baby if he can't follow me (the whole family tells me) ...and "woo woos" often (greeting with toy in mouth, body wagging)...but have not heard him howl!


Mine Woo Woos. Not like a wolf howl. I’m probably the one howling when I do it back to him. Lol


----------



## MyLilly (May 26, 2021)

diane0905 said:


> Mine Woo Woos. Not like a wolf howl. I’m probably the one howling when I do it back to him. Lol


Lilly does that too!! It's usually when I wake up, come out of the bathroom, or upon greeting when I've been out. It's the cutest "Wooh...Whoo... Whoooooo" that cracks us up every time.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

all little puppies howl at around 3 wk of age. Some of them continue, most do not in my experience, except if they hear Ooh Ooh baby by Linda Ronstadt 



 or a fire engine...I sometimes play that soundtrack (am doing it now) with new litters, at around 4 wks to see who is still howl-able.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> all little puppies howl at around 3 wk of age. Some of them continue, most do not in my experience, except if they hear Ooh Ooh baby by Linda Ronstadt
> 
> 
> 
> or a fire engine...I sometimes play that soundtrack (am doing it now) with new litters, at around 4 wks to see who is still howl-able.


haha — love her. I’m playing it now and he has his head on my foot sleeping. He only said good morning once today.  I find it very endearing. He doesn’t pay a lot of attention to sirens, but like Luke did loves airplanes or helicopters flying over and birds, in general, but ducks the most. He just watches, but when ducks are loud in the neighborhood I can definitely see him perking up to the sound.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Mine have always ignored sirens for the most part but they pay attention to birds, ducks, geese.....I always been a fan of Linda and her backup band as well but I never realized she could make a furdog howl. That's really interesting. I'm tempted to go home tonight and give 'em the Linda test.....


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

diane0905 said:


> haha — love her. I’m playing it now and he has his head on my foot sleeping. He only said good morning once today.  I find it very endearing. He doesn’t pay a lot of attention to sirens, but like Luke did loves airplanes or helicopters flying over and birds, in general, but ducks the most. He just watches, but when ducks are loud in the neighborhood I can definitely see him perking up to the sound.


Oh Logan heard OOB when he was a puppy- I do play it off and on around 4 wks of age several times one day. It's kinda hand in hand with sitting watching potty grate training, something to amuse ME.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Bella has an alarm howl when someone or something unusual appears.
Could just be a strange car in next door or our driveway, our a plastic bag blowing across the back of the yard on windy recycling day.


----------



## llander (Feb 10, 2021)

Our Misty, 13 months old, howls every first Saturday of the month along with the monthly tornado siren test. It is hilarious! Recent pic for cuteness.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

There's something fishy about that photo......


----------



## llander (Feb 10, 2021)

FurdogDad said:


> There's something fishy about that photo......


LOL! That is one of her favorite toys! It was new and clean in that pic, lol. It is one of those electric flapping fish, she adores it!


----------



## bostonbeanie (Aug 4, 2010)

DogParentofOne said:


> Is my Golden the only one who howls? I very very rarely hear him bark much, but howling is a whole different story 😂 😂
> 
> It’s the cutest thing ever haha


My golden rarely barks. He will howl when he hears an ambulance, fire truck or police siren.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

She's a pretty girl and is definitely proud of that fish!


----------



## Magdalena81 (10 mo ago)

No, but he likes to bark at the neighbors!

I think the neighbours don;t like us so much anymore


----------



## kidfrcleve (11 mo ago)

I've had 4 Goldens so far. 3 of them howled, usually when they were excited like when I came home from work.


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

Aidan has only howled a couple of times but he barks like a hound dog. He’ll say “Ro, Ro, Ro, Ro, Ro!!” Then he runs out of breath, ha!


----------



## kikis_retrieving_service (Mar 29, 2021)

I know I didn't sign up for a husky, but just for fun, I tried so hard to see if I could coax a howl out of Kiki! Firetrucks don't do it...I've played recordings of dogs and wolves howling, and I've howled at her lol. She just gives me a head tilt.

She does do very low wooooos if we've been out to dinner or something without her when we get home, or first thing in the morning once we are all out of bed. We call it her grumbling.


----------



## bsc095 (Jan 2, 2022)

My 5 month old girl, Lola, has howled, but only in her sleep. It's the funniest thing! I wish I could get it on video, but I never know when it will happen.


----------

